# Anyone had a fobroid protruding into womb cavity removed by Ertan Saridogan



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering has anyone had a fobroid protruding into womb cavity removed by Mr. Ertan Saridogan and had a baby afterwards? The operation I need is very important for implantation so I am trying to pick the best surgeon for the job. I have to make a decision soon  as time is not on my side. I would love hear a good news story from someone here to give me some hope.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't you have this done with ultrasound now? "Magnetic Resonance guided Focused Ultrasound Therapy". I'm no expert, I was just doing some research on the web and found info on this...


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

hi theatrefan
i dont know anything about the op you need but i had surgery with mr saridogan last march (large ovarian cyst removed) and i can't praise him highly enough - he removed the cyst and managed to save my ovary as well as tidying up a few bits of endometriosis, tube checks etc. i became pregnant 3 months later (sadly i m/c at 7 weeks). i know its not the first consideration but my scars are tiny now (less than a year later). good luck.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I saw him privately at The Portland and had a lap & dye and hysto and would highly recommend him. It was purely investigative so I had nothing removed but I was very happy with him.

If you have private cover, you should be able to see him there too.

I don't know if the procedure had anything to do with it but I got pregnant naturally 7 months later and the baby is due in 11 weeks.


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr Saridogan removed an 8cm fibroid laparascopically. I couldn't recommend him
highly enough; actually think he is a bit of a genius. 
I have virtually no scarring and life improved considerably with lighter periods.
I was told by another surgeon at UCL that if his daughter needed surgery , he would refer her to Mr S. Doesn't get better than that.

Bx


----------

